# Preliminary contest themes thread



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello Guys/ Girls,

I hereby submit a few themes for your consideration for an up-coming contest I'd like to be both technically-challenging and rich in creativity.
NO cellphone pictures (we want quality), NO post-processing. NO HDR. Panoramas are ok.

By the time we are done and all agree on the most favored one, I'll create another thread for the actual submissions under the winning theme.

- *Running away from your camera*: 
Set camera to shutter-timer, on a tripod and run from your camera.
Example: 









There is a site for these too: http://runningfromcamera.blogspot.com/

- *Winter sports *:
Don't forget your camera if you are going skiing/ snowboarding this winter. White is boring, make sure you've got some colors in them shots. 
Example:









- *Panning shots *:
Follow the motion of your moving subject and take that shot.
Example:









- *Sunsets with a back-lit subjects *:
Example:









- *What's in your trunk? *:
Pictures of your trunk as is.
Example: 









- *Sun rays *:
In the sky, through your window, your door, through a flag, your car window, glasses... with or without subject etc.
Example:









- *What was your latest meal? *:
Next time you are about to savor a meal and have your camera handy, snap a shot. 
Example:









- *Depth of field *:
Creative shots here, infinite possibilities.
Crash Course:
For shallow depth of field: 
a) use a large aperture like f/2,
b) move closer to your subject,
c) zoom in and use a longer focal length.
For large depth of field: 
a) use a small aperture like f/16,
b) move further away from your subject,
c) zoom out and use a shorter focal length.
Please do remember that you can, if necessary, use all three together. In other words, if you want to achieve a shallow depth of field, you can try using a large aperture. However, if that doesn't give a shallow enough depth of field, you can in addition move closer to your subject and zoom in.

Example:









Please add more themes of your liking.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

The pictures you posted have been beaten up, no fair. I want to submit a teaser...
Nikon D90 70-200 f/2.8 VR, 200mm, f/4.5, ISO 200, 1/1250 sec.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The running from the camera seems like an interesting and fun idea. No winter sports one from me here in AZ...


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I like that one too.

The other ones would require more work/ effort probably (save for the trunk shots perhaps).
I already had the idea of putting someone in my trunk and taking a shot of it to submit to this contest if that theme were to be chosen. I am sure I would win! :lmao:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Hehe, nice contest  I like the running from the camera one


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

That's 3 votes for the Running from the Camera!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I know Adam with do multiple shots for that one and you'll see him run into a pole :rofl:


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

:rofl: That'd be a great shot for the contest, best if not faked!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> I know Adam with do multiple shots for that one and you'll see him run into a pole :rofl:


:eeps: I'll have to make sure there are no poles around should that topic be chosen! The trunk one could be interesting should enough people participate.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is my running from the camera photo from the other day :


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

So what if I take the running from the camera shot and come back to find no camera? :dunno:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

chadi said:


> So what if I take the running from the camera shot and come back to find no camera? :dunno:


Don't run that far from it... :eeps:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I would do one of my running towards times square but someone would rob my camera, someone would think there is a bomb or I'd get tackled by the NYPD and get beat up.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> I would do one of my running towards times square but someone would rob my camera, someone would think there is a bomb or I'd get tackled by the NYPD and get beat up.


Have someone else take it and do it in the night time when fewer tourist around. That could end up being an epic shot. Especially if the next photo has you being tackled by the NYPD! :rofl:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

hahahah, i can do some multi shots

running
running
running
tackle from the side
face into the ground


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> hahahah, i can do some multi shots
> 
> running
> running
> ...


There ya go! Now you're getting in the spirit! :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2007)

Who would have thought this thread would have made me LOL


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry everyone: I am have been MIA lately.

chicagofan00, I am thinking you rarely, if ever, leave your house without your photo gear/ a camera! Love it.

It would seem the running from the camera and pic of your trunk contents themes are the winners.

Should we keep both make a thread/ contest for each?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

v12 said:


> Sorry everyone: I am have been MIA lately.
> 
> chicagofan00, I am thinking you rarely, if ever, leave your house without your photo gear/ a camera! Love it.
> 
> ...


I always have my camera with me!  You never know when you will want that shot or have the opportunity to take a once in a lifetime photo.

The trunk contents theme could be decent as well but I'm afraid my photo wouldn't be all that interesting as the only think in my trunk is my tripod and my owners manual. I hate having my car cluttered with anything so I don't keep much at all in there.

I still think the running from the camera could be the best one, especially if some of the New Yorkers get involved!


----------

